# Just got code P2279



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

okay so i just got the code P2279 - 

VAG says lower limit exceeded mil on!!!

checked the code in the bentley and got this

Volkswagen > B6 > Diagnostic Codes > BPY > P2279 > Overview


SAE VAG Description 
P2279 18711 Intake Air System Leak 


Intake system

Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor, checking
Intake system for leaks (false air), checking
Motor for intake flap, 

so any help to go from here is an 06 passat.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

okay so i cleared the code and drove for about 20 miles on the highway was 12 degrees out so didnt want to not have enough time to fully warm up. so after the 20 miles i still had a few miles to get home in 5th gear wot it would boost to about 19-21 psi then drop anywhere from 10-15 psi and bounce between there but never exceeding 16 psi. 

i dont even know where to start to look. i have no pcv, oil cap came off easy while engine was running so vac in crank case isn't higher due to a pcv (block off plate in my case) issue, cam follower was checked less then 3k ago and looked perfect

the car surged horrible but the mil never came back on?

stage 2 apr file, 3 in turbo back exhaust, bsh true-seal intake, bsh pcv block off plate, car idles around 800rpm. oil did look a tiny bit creamy but it had done tht the past two winters ive owned the car. last oil change was around 2k ago used m1 oil 5w-30(was just trying something new to see how much of it i burnt up)

thanks for looking any help will be awesome


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

That code and others indicate intake flap problems. First step is a software update, but if that's already done, then the intake flap motor has to be replaced.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

jbyronr said:


> That code and others indicate intake flap problems. First step is a software update, but if that's already done, then the intake flap motor has to be replaced.


tht is not the issue this time wen i open the hood i could hear a hissing i believe its called the non return valve










crappy cell pic but tht part in my hand is suppose to be attached, now i need to find a part number of course it happens the only day vw is closed


----------

